# Objektorientierte Datenbanken



## siba (29. Sep 2006)

Arbeitet jemand von Euch mit Objektorientierten Datenbanken? Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr dazu gemacht?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Sep 2006)

Habs mal n bissl angeschaut..hab damals db4o benutzt.
An sich recht komfortabel, aber oftmals ist es mit der Performance nicht so weit her, vor allem wenn du UPDATE oder DELETE-Rules über größere Objektstrukturen durchschleifen musst.


----------



## siba (29. Sep 2006)

Aber sollen objektorientierte Datenbanken nicht schneller und effektiver sein als relationale?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Sep 2006)

schau mal nach db4o, da haste glaub auch Performancetests. Ich hab noch net intensiv damit gearbeitet weil ne relationale DB mit nem OR-Mappingtool eigentlich meine Ansprüche erfüllt


----------



## hupfdule (29. Sep 2006)

Also gleich auf der Eingangsseite haben sie nen in Bezug auf Performance schon recht große Töne:



> db4o 55x Faster than Hibernate in OO7 Benchmark



Auch, wenn das sicherlich übertrieben ist und nur in Extremsituationen so sein wird, scheint die Grundaussage der besseren Performance ja schon da zu sein. Ob das nun allgemeingültig ist, weiß ich nicht. Habe mit reinen Objektdatenbanken noch keine Erfahrungen. Welche gibt es denn noch?


----------

